# Lan Kabel verlegen lassen



## Benji2605 (30. März 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte ein Lankabel verlegen lassen, das Zimmer in dem der Router steht ist direkt unter dem wo es hin soll, aber ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit Netzwerktechnik und möchte es  verlegen lassen. Meine Frage ist, wie viel das ungefähr kostet, das Kabel muss nicht unbedingt innen sein


----------



## eMJay (30. März 2013)

20 Meter Kabel gibt es schon ab 4 Euro im Angebot

Loch bohren, Kabel durch und einstecken fertig.

Das ist die billigste Variante.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2013)

Mein Tip wäre in dem Fall einen Handwerker zu fragen und dir ein Angebot holen.
Das Kabel und die Dosen kannst du vom Preis her vernachlässigen.
Aber es macht natürlich einen Unterschied ob du Leerrohre in der Wand hast oder durch eine 20cm Stahlbetondecke so bohren musst, dass du die Fussbodenheizung verfehlst.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit D-LAN aus? Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2013)

wlan sollte doch über ein stockwerk auch funktionieren ?! mein router steht auch ein stockwerk tiefer, direkt unter meinem raum und ich geh da mit maximaler verbdinungsquali ran


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2013)

aber zocken mit wlan?


----------



## Legendary (31. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> aber zocken mit wlan?



Hab ich jahrelang mit WoW gemacht und hatte NIE Probleme. Brauchst nur ne gute Verbindung.


----------



## Eyora (31. März 2013)

Das spielen mit W-Lan funktioniert gerade ab dem N-Standard ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Zur Not musst du einen Signalverstärker im Treppenhaus anschließen (kommt auf die Decke und ihren Eisen Anteil an), aber danach hast du gar keine Probleme mehr.

Und es ist deutlich einfacher, sauberer und günstiger, als eine Leitung durch eine Decke verlegen zu lassen. Finde es heutzutage sträflich, wenn ich höre das immer noch Häuser ohne Netzwerkkabelverlegung gebaut werden.


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab ich jahrelang mit WoW gemacht und hatte NIE Probleme. Brauchst nur ne gute Verbindung.



ich dachte auch eher an shooter und nicht an wow ...


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2013)

nutze seit jahren wlan auch in shootern. teilweise auch mit repeater zwischenschaltung, weil ich dann doch noch in nem anderen zimmer nicht mehr ausreichend signalstärke hatte.
ping probleme hatte ich eigentlich nie wirklich. jedenfalls nix bemerkt im vergleich zu den guten alten zeiten mit LAN-kabel durch die halbe bude


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2013)

Also zum zocken, vorallem "Ping-kritische"-Games, würde ich LAN oder DLAN immer WLAN vorziehen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. April 2013)

Ich zocke schon immer per WLAN und habe 0 Probleme damit (2 Wände und 1 Decke dazwischen)...32ms Latenz Ort & Welt. 

Hier kommt es auf die WLAN-Hardware an, da darf man auch ruhig mal zu Qualität greifen, dann hat man weniger Probleme.

Sonst würde ich auch zu D-LAN raten, aber auch nur von Devolo oder halt Kabel verlegen, wie du vorhast. Mit D-Lan biste aber nichts Ortsgebunden, also genau so wenig wie per WLAN, mit Kabel sieht das wieder anders aus.


----------



## Konov (3. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab ich jahrelang mit WoW gemacht und hatte NIE Probleme.* Brauchst nur ne gute Verbindung.*



Genau das ist das Problem 

Naja manchmal funzt es und manchmal haste mit WLAN nur Verbindungsabbrüche, langsame Geschwindigkeit und andere Späße
Ich würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen, mir WLAN zu holen. Jedenfalls nicht, solange es so instabil beim Zocken sein kann


Siehe Spectrumizer... DLAN klingt gut


----------



## myadictivo (3. April 2013)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Sonst würde ich auch zu D-LAN raten, aber auch nur von Devolo oder halt Kabel verlegen, wie du vorhast. Mit D-Lan biste aber nichts Ortsgebunden, also genau so wenig wie per WLAN, mit Kabel sieht das wieder anders aus.


dlan ist aber auch so ne sache. hatte ich mir damals auch überlegt. problem : anderes stockwerk = anderer stromkreis. also pustekuchen. zumindest bei mir


----------



## Qreaa (3. April 2013)

Also wir haben für Entertain ein D-lan Dingen oben auf dem Dachboden und das Gegenstück 2 Etagen tiefer im Wohnzimmer und es funktioniert problemlos.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass solange die beiden Steckdosen beim gleichen Stromzähler enden das kein Problem ist.

Am besten gehst du einfach mal in nen Elektro Laden in deiner Nähe und fragst ob du son Dlan-Dingen wieder zurückgeben kannst, wenn es nicht funktioniert. So haben wir das gemacht weil wir auch erst bedenken hatten, dass das vielleicht doch nicht das wahre ist. Klappte aber wunderbar und der Laden durfte das Geld behalten und wir haben gescheites Entertain im Haus!


----------



## Grobolus (3. April 2013)

Hi,

meine Meinung:

W-Lan: Sind keine Störfaktoren (Dicke Wände/Decken/anderer Funk auf selber Frequenz) vorhanden, kann es sehr gut funktionieren, ich persönlich meide es aber wenn irgendwie möglich weil ich keinen Funk haben will, wo er nicht sein muss. Sehr viele Fachleute sagen, es ist unbedenklich, aber es ist auch fakt, das man schon in der Vergangenheit oft Sachen für Unbedenklich gehalten hat, bis die Langzeitfolgen ersichtlich waren (Bestes Beispiel Aspest in Wohnhäusern und öffentl. Gebäuden *fg*).

D-Lan: Funktioniert eigentl. fast immer wenn geschlossener Stromkreis (alles hinter einem Zähler)

Lan: Für mich persönlich immer das beste, habe aber auch in jedem Raum min. eine Dose. Zu installieren eigent. kein Problem, wenn man sich einfach traut. Soll es über weite Stecke gehen einfach Kabel als Meterware (Min. Cat5e, besser Cat6) und 2 zugehörige Dosen (will man wenig Arbeit und optik ist egal -> Aufputzdosen, will man das es gut aussieht unterputz, hier würde ich aber Elektriker empfehlen, da man Dosenbohrer eh nicht mal schnell im Werkzeugkasten hat). Als Werkzeug braucht man dann noch ein "LSA-Auflegewerkzeug", was es bereits in schlechter Qualität (man braucht es ja nicht oft, wenn man es für sich selbst macht) im einstelligen Euro-Bereich gibt. Dann noch eine ordentliche Bohrmaschine (ggf. leihen) und Bohrer. Das Kabel Verlegen und wie farblich gekennzeichnet mit Auflegewerkzeug die Drähte an der Dose "aufpatchen". 

Gruß


----------



## spectrumizer (3. April 2013)

Grobolus schrieb:


> W-Lan: Sind keine Störfaktoren (Dicke Wände/Decken/anderer Funk auf selber Frequenz) vorhanden, kann es sehr gut funktionieren, ich persönlich meide es aber wenn irgendwie möglich weil ich keinen Funk haben will, wo er nicht sein muss. Sehr viele Fachleute sagen, es ist unbedenklich, aber es ist auch fakt, das man schon in der Vergangenheit oft Sachen für Unbedenklich gehalten hat, bis die Langzeitfolgen ersichtlich waren (Bestes Beispiel Aspest in Wohnhäusern und öffentl. Gebäuden *fg*).


Ja, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Bin zwar kein "Öko", aber ich will mich auch nicht unbedingt neben Strahlenquellen setzen, wenn es nicht sein muss, bzw. es sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

WLAN ist nachgewiesenermaßen weitaus unschädlicher als beispielsweise Funknetzstrahlung wie GSM.


z.B. Zitat aus Wikipedia:


> Eine Wirkung elektromagnetischer Felder ist die Erwärmung von Gewebe. Der zugehörige Prozess heißt dielektrische Erwärmung. Als besonders gefährdet gegenüber dem thermischen Effekt gelten die Augenlinse und anderes schwach durchblutetes Gewebe, denn zusätzlich entstehende Wärme kann dort nur vermindert durch Blutgefäße abgeführt werden. *WLAN erzeugt aber bei den maximal zulässigen Strahlungsleistungen (siehe oben unter EIRP) selbst in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Antenne Leistungsdichten, die unter den Expositionsgrenzwerten, z. B. nach BGV B11,[31] liegen. Eine nennenswerte Erwärmung kann damit nicht herbeigeführt werden*.


----------



## Grobolus (3. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> WLAN ist nachgewiesenermaßen weitaus unschädlicher als beispielsweise Funknetzstrahlung wie GSM.



Ich bin auch kein Öko, aber "WLAN ist nachgewiesenermaßen weitaus unschädlicher als beispielsweise Funknetzstrahlung wie GSM" ist kein Argument! 

Könnte ich auch sagen, es macht nichts aus Zigaretten mit 0,5 Mg Nikotin zu Rauchen den die sind unschädlicher als die normalen mit 0,9 Mg. 

Ich persönlich bin einfach der Meinung, man soll so etwas vermeiden, wo es geht, ich besitze auch ein Handy, aber in der Wohnung ist es sehr oft ausgeschalten und nicht an in der Hosentasche. Vermeiden kann man es nicht und will ich auch nicht, aber man kann es gesund reduzieren. Ich selbst habe auch einen W-Lan Router und im Sommer surfe ich auch mal gerne am Balkon, schalte ihn nur am Abend ab und erst am nächsten Tag wenn ich ihn brauche wieder an.

Edit:
Gerade wurde ja der Wikipedia-Eintrag hinzugefügt. 
Das ist mir wohl bekannt, aber für mich kein Grund es dauerhaft zu nutzen. Fakt ist:
Es ist Strahlung, die nicht zwingend erforderlich ist (ggf. vermeidbar ist). Langzeitstudien sind kaum verfügbar von Menschen die 24h am Tag dieser Strahlung ausgesetzt waren und auch wenn symptome davon kommen so ist es eventl. nicht nachweisbar (Immer mehr Menschen leiden an Migräne o.ä., ich will nicht sagen, WLan ist daran schuld, aber wer sagt mir das es sich nicht auch darauf auswirkt, bzw. dies verstärkt?). Leider sind wir selbst zu Faul geworden, uns bewusst zu schützen (DECT-Telefon in die Schale usw.), da nehme ich mich nicht aus.

Hilfe, das Forum hält mich jetzt bestimmt für so nen Bündnis 90 Typen :-) Nein, ich habe keine Jesus-Schlappen an!!!


----------



## Saji (3. April 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Bin zwar kein "Öko", aber ich will mich auch nicht unbedingt neben Strahlenquellen setzen, wenn es nicht sein muss, bzw. es sich vermeiden lässt.






Legendary schrieb:


> WLAN ist nachgewiesenermaßen weitaus unschädlicher als beispielsweise Funknetzstrahlung wie GSM.



Haben doch beide recht. WLAN scheint nicht schädlich zu sein sodass man es durchaus nutzen kann, man ist aber eben genau so frei zu sagen wenn man es nicht braucht/vermeiden kann schaltet man halt ab. Das wusste Peter Lustig aus Löwenzahn schon.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

Kurz zusammengefasst: es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal, so ernüchternd wie das jetzt wahrscheinlich für dich klingt. Ich will Internet überall und sofort, ich will es immer und ich tue alles dafür, ich bin absolut technikaffin und brauche das wie die Luft zum Atmen - es ist mir sowas von wurscht wenn mir irgendwann ein drittes Ohr durchs WLAN wächst - das war es wert!


----------



## Grobolus (4. April 2013)

ne legandary, wollte dich damit ned angreifen o.ä., ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen das du WLan nutzt, ich mache es ja selbst auch wie geschrieben. Die Antwort war lediglich das Resultat der aufgeführten möglichkeiten. Wobei wenn es soweit ist mit dem dritten ohr, dann bitte mal foto hier bei buffed!!!


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2013)

pff..ich trag mein handy immer in der unterhose und wlan hab ich direkt auf meinen schritt gerichtet mit den richtantennen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich dachte auch eher an shooter und nicht an wow ...



Läuft einwandfrei


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2013)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch sagen, es macht nichts aus Zigaretten mit 0,5 Mg Nikotin zu Rauchen den die sind unschädlicher als die normalen mit 0,9 Mg.



Nein, eben nicht. Bevor dich dein WLAN-Router umbringt stirbst du schon 100x an der UV-Strahlung die dir die Sonne jeden Tag reinknallt. 
Oder an einer besonders scharfkantigen Schneeflocke.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Und wenn einem der Router auf den Kop fällt?


----------



## Caps-lock (4. April 2013)

Darum soll man ja kein Wlan nehmen.
Ist der Router angebunden kann der auch nicht in der Gegend rumfallen.



> . Ich selbst habe auch einen W-Lan Router und im Sommer surfe ich auch mal gerne am Balkon, schalte ihn nur am Abend ab und erst am nächsten Tag wenn ich ihn brauche wieder an.



Was machst du mit den 20 Wlans deiner Nachbarn, oder hast du das seltene Glück in einem Haus zu leben ?


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2013)

Grobolus schrieb:


> ne legandary, wollte dich damit ned angreifen o.ä., ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen das du WLan nutzt, ich mache es ja selbst auch wie geschrieben. Die Antwort war lediglich das Resultat der aufgeführten möglichkeiten.


Schon klar, mir geht diese Diskussion um das WLAN ja nicht erst seit gestern auf den Keks. Da essen sie alle billigstes Pferdefleisch mit Antibiotikum, leben in der Berliner Innenstadt, wo ja täglich zehntausende PKW rumdüsen und legen sich ins Solarium oder stundenlang ohne Sonnenschutz in die pralle Sommersonne...aber dann wegen bissl Strahlung im Mikrobereich weinen alle. Das ist nun wirklich das allerletzte, dass uns umbringt oder schädigt. Man sollte sich das Handy vielleicht nicht pausenlos um den Sack binden, aber viele Leute übertreiben es leider maßlos, hab da selbst einen Arbeitskollegen der da dezent paranoid ist, hab mir schon überlegt ihm zum Geburtstag einen Aluhut zu schenken.


BTW: Hab jetzt seit rund 14 Jahren Handys / Smartphones, zu 99% in der Hosentasche (links) und ich krieg immer noch sofort nen Mordsständer wenn es drauf ankommt - spricht das nun für mich?


----------



## Saji (4. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Hab jetzt seit rund 14 Jahren Handys / Smartphones, zu 99% in der Hosentasche (links) und ich krieg immer noch sofort nen Mordsständer wenn es drauf ankommt - spricht das nun für mich?




Zu viel Information... :x


----------



## myadictivo (14. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> nutze seit jahren wlan auch in shootern. teilweise auch mit repeater zwischenschaltung, weil ich dann doch noch in nem anderen zimmer nicht mehr ausreichend signalstärke hatte.
> ping probleme hatte ich eigentlich nie wirklich. jedenfalls nix bemerkt im vergleich zu den guten alten zeiten mit LAN-kabel durch die halbe bude



also zum thema ping : freitag wurde in meiner bude vdsl mit 50mbit freigeschaltet und ich brauch nicht mehr über ein stockwerk per wlan an den dsl2k anschluss zu gehen.
bei div. speed/pingtests habe ich keinen unterschied zw. wlan und kabel festgestellt. bewegte sich immer zw. 42-45ms, egal ob mit oder ohne kabel 

mal ne frage zum Dlan : ists dort möglich verschiedene geräte über eine buchse/steckdose laufen zu lassen ? denn statts jetzt 3-4 kabel durch die bude zu legen (pc, TV, bluray und co) könnte ich ja alternativ 1DLAN set nehmen


----------



## eMJay (14. April 2013)

Musst einfach ein Switch an der Stelle hinhängen. (Am TV so kannst du einfach den Rest mitversogen)
Wobei ich ein DLAN Feind bin 

Zum Thema WLAN
Ich sitze gerade in meinem Arbeitszimmer wo ich nur WLAN hab. Es ist ein Bad, eine 50-60cm dicke Wand und zwei normal Hauswände dazwischen.
Latenz ist wie am PC der mit Kabel angeschlossen ist. Hatte eben 2ms mehr als in der Signatur. Es gibtg keine Lags usw. 
Es hängt alles von der Hardware ab die man einsätzt. 
Ich persönlich kann nur von Fritzboxen abratten die haben schon im selben Raum eine verschlechterung um bis zu 30ms und Lags.


----------

